
Amazon sold smartplug uses mac address as remote password - drzaiusapelord
https://www.amazon.com/gp/review/R2JVRCO8T1ON0R?ref_=glimp_1rv_cl
======
drzaiusapelord
Meaty part from review: "This is a huge problem. If anybody knows the MAC
address of one of your sockets, they can control it from anywhere in the
world. You can't set a password to stop them, and a normal home router
configuration won't block this. You need to explicitly firewall off the server
(it's 115.28.45.50) in order to protect yourself. Again, this is completely
unrealistic to expect for a home user, and if you do this then you'll also
entirely lose the ability to control the device from outside your home."

